# 5D Mk III Firmware, any news?



## ehouli (Apr 2, 2013)

April has just arrived and the date for the new 5D Mk III firmware to address a few things like Autofocus at f8 should be released, let's see if Canon lives to expectation


----------



## crasher8 (Apr 2, 2013)

They still have 28 more days.


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 2, 2013)

CR hasn't heard of anything new about this yet, as of now.


----------



## gunna64 (Apr 2, 2013)

Post from Canon Australia back in February says - 

We are developing a solution to enhance the focusing feature for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1DX and plan to release a firmware update based on following estimated schedule:

EOS 5D Mark III: (estimated) Late April, 2013
EOS-1DX: (estimated) Late May, 2013

Personally, I don't hold out much hope of it being on time or the focal point illumination being fixed given past history - it's been 6 months since it was announced!


----------



## risc32 (Apr 2, 2013)

of course the cool thing to do would be to hit the target date with a few surprise firmware tweaks, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kevl (Apr 2, 2013)

I was just coming here to ask the same question. Wedding season is coming and shortly I won't have any choice but to attempt to focus on people dancing in near complete darkness. Common red focus point illumination!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

risc32 said:


> of course the cool thing to do would be to hit the target date with a few surprise firmware tweaks, but i'm not holding my breath.


Ya, like they did with the 7d!


----------



## RGF (Apr 2, 2013)

It would be nice if they could release a new firmware upgrade in April, but I am not optimistic (either about timing or what will be included)


----------



## ehouli (Apr 2, 2013)

Well let's hope they keep interest in making the 5D MK3 capable of focusing at f8, that's my main interest right now


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

Canon will market the release for as long as possible so I don't expect it until 4/30.



gunna64 said:


> Post from Canon Australia back in February says -
> 
> We are developing a solution to enhance the focusing feature for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1DX and plan to release a firmware update based on following estimated schedule:
> 
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

No they will hold those until 7DII release! 




risc32 said:


> of course the cool thing to do would be to hit the target date with a few surprise firmware tweaks, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Regardless of when it gets here, if it's a worthy update, it will have been worth the wait!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2013)

gunna64 said:


> Personally, I don't hold out much hope of it being on time or the focal point illumination being fixed


Hope for the worst ... good attitude, if it does get released on time be happy you got a bonus ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Once they fix the minor issues with the 5D3, It's the perfect camera for me. Never need to upgrade.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Regardless of when it gets here, if it's a worthy update, it will have been worth the wait!


+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Never need to upgrade.


Until the next one comes along ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Never need to upgrade.
> ...



I'm quite serious! It's like my old 501CM hassy, had everything I needed, no need to upgrade. 8)


----------



## risc32 (Apr 2, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



shhhhhh! don't let canon find out, but i feel the same way. I couple little tweaks and i'm good. they won't be selling me another camera anytime soon. currently I have a mk3 and a mk... 1 i guess, and at wedding jobs i use the mk1 just as much as the mk3.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

risc32 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



You know, even owning 2x 5D3's, I still kinda prefer the soft, muted colors out of my 5Dc. It's the strangest thing. Check out this thread.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11758.0


----------



## jthomson (Apr 2, 2013)

ehouli said:


> Well let's hope they keep interest in making the 5D MK3 capable of focusing at f8, that's my main interest right now



Focuses just fine at f8 with a 400mm f5.6 and a Kenko 300 DGX 1.4

No need to wait.


----------



## pedro (Apr 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Never need to upgrade.
> ...



;D yes, and that one hopefully will do ISO 51200 kinda like ISO 12.800 or16.000 on my current 5D3! 
No, seriously, no need to upgrade till the overnext new 5D body. Hope my insane high ISO dream comes true.
But having read these threads about sensor tech by the experts here in the forum, I know it takes a while to get there...maybe the wait will be forever. Cheers, Pedro


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 2, 2013)

Wouldn't it be something if after updating to the next firmware the Magic Lantern logo popped up on the screen .
There'd be some real upgrades , that's for sure.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 3, 2013)

It's supposed to add clean HDMI out and perhaps other video features!
Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 4, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Wouldn't it be something if after updating to the next firmware the Magic Lantern logo popped up on the screen .
> There'd be some real upgrades , that's for sure.


That would be interesting! :


----------



## Bruce Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

Wasn't spring 2013 also the time for some major new firmware upgrade for the 7D or did I just miss it?


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> Wasn't spring 2013 also the time for some major new firmware upgrade for the 7D or did I just miss it?


Nope! Just the 5D Mark III...  7D already had one!


----------



## rowby (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing announced officially as of this post.

I did a google and canon.com search for the update -- and went to http://usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024806daf9c

and all it is, is an old press release. 

At least they didn't put anything up that indicated that it would be delayed.

So I am still hoping for April. ASAP!

Rowby


----------



## joe_bmed (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome everyone, I am a long time reader of CR, but never posted before. Been shooting photography since my dad first let me use his old AE-1 decades back. Though I haven't been as active as I used to as I've taken up another hobby (Triathlon) which is just as expensive, if not more so, my triathlon bike was $4K. Training for Ironman is a huge commitment of time that rarely lets in other activities. However, from time to time I do some action shots of my friends during a training ride while hanging out the back of a pickup truck. I've never been happy with the AF of the 5D2. So, with a nice return from Uncle Sam I order the 5D3 last week. It just came in yesterday, but I didn't get to play with but for 5 minutes last night. I have to admit that the shutter noise really is different from the 5D2 and had me looking if something was broken or loose, but all seems well. Last thing I looked at was the firmware, so that I could download a newer version if available. Low and behold, *the camera shows that it has 1.2.0!* Now, mind you it was nearly 1 in the morning when I was doing this, so I may have misread it. But I'll double check when I get home this evening and post a pic if it really is. I didn't know that we've been stuck at 1.1.3 since last year. I don't have an extender, so I can't verify the f/8 deal. But I can tell you that the focus points are still black, although they flashes red when the AF beeps that focus has been attained. Don't know if this is normal or not. If anyone has any question, I'll be happy to check tonight, if I am able to.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14113.0;topicseen

Its starting to show up. A couple or three weeks until its released. This gives them a little time to see if any bugs are found. You can test for 10 years with a hundred beta testers, but a million users can find things in a week or two.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14113.0;topicseen
> 
> Its starting to show up. A couple or three weeks until its released. This gives them a little time to see if any bugs are found. You can test for 10 years with a hundred beta testers, but a million users can find things in a week or two.


+1


----------



## joe_bmed (Apr 11, 2013)

It is 1.2.0! Can anyone tell me if the current AF points turn red at all with firmware 1.1.3? Curiously, going to Canons website for 5D3 firmware download, I didn't see the 1.1.3 firmware for download on all the OS (Mac or Windows) choices.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 11, 2013)

joe_bmed said:


> It is 1.2.0! Can anyone tell me if the current AF points turn red at all with firmware 1.1.3? Curiously, going to Canons website for 5D3 firmware download, I didn't see the 1.1.3 firmware for download on all the OS (Mac or Windows) choices.


Hmm, this is intriguing. Would be a shame though if the focus points aren't fixed.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14113.0;topicseen
> ...


+1


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

If I recall correctly, canon announced the AF visibility issue may not be fixable in the 5D3 due to the way it meters. The 1DX meters differently somehow and could possibly be fixed in that model. I wouldn't hold your breath that it will show up in 1.2.



Hobby Shooter said:


> joe_bmed said:
> 
> 
> > It is 1.2.0! Can anyone tell me if the current AF points turn red at all with firmware 1.1.3? Curiously, going to Canons website for 5D3 firmware download, I didn't see the 1.1.3 firmware for download on all the OS (Mac or Windows) choices.
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 12, 2013)

Good news:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/eos-5d-mark-iii-eos-1d-x-eos-1d-c-firmware-info-cr1/


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 13, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> If I recall correctly, canon announced the AF visibility issue may not be fixable in the 5D3 due to the way it meters. The 1DX meters differently somehow and could possibly be fixed in that model. I wouldn't hold your breath that it will show up in 1.2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now when you say it I think I recall thr same thing. Well it's a very good camera anyway.


----------

